
The World's Most Beautiful and Unusual Chess Sets - jonbaer
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-worlds-most-extraordinary-chess-sets
======
DrScump
My father taught me to play using this chess set:

[http://www.bonanza.com/items/like/239031639/Tag-
Collector-s-...](http://www.bonanza.com/items/like/239031639/Tag-Collector-s-
Mandarin-Chess-Set-Transco-Game-Set-Vintage-Great-Condition)

Somewhere, I also have a carved onyx chess set from Mexico in a sort of Mayan
motif.

------
dangerboysteve
they left out the Simpson's chess set.

[https://www.amazon.com/Simpsons-Chess-Laminated-fold-up-
play...](https://www.amazon.com/Simpsons-Chess-Laminated-fold-up-
playing/dp/B00006653F)

[http://www.simpsonscollectors.com/releases.asp?id=36](http://www.simpsonscollectors.com/releases.asp?id=36)

